# They had one squeaker



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
this is Beautiful's and whiteflight's two week old baby.



They had laid two eggs, but one of the babies had trouble oming out of the shell and did not make it. They have tried for two years to have one, none ever appeared fertle.

Beautiful is a Mookee pigeon, and Whiteflight a feral with white flight feathers. Both were hand raised

They allow me to handle and hold the baby..

-Hilly


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

What a cutie!  I just love babies  Congratulations!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ain't if fun!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to the parents and you!

What a cute combination! Does the baby have white flights on both sides?

I'll NEVER get tired of seeing pictures of baby pigeons! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Congratulations to the parents and you!
> 
> What a cute combination! Does the baby have white flights on both sides?
> 
> ...


me too!! i just luv the little sweeties


----------

